# Bode Merrill's banger of a full part from Reckless Abandon. Must see.



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Bode's amazing full part from his new movie Reckless Abandon. Think this is the extended cut, with extra shots of him that may not have made the movie. Either way, this full part was amazing. Beast of a ripper and arguably one of the best & complete riders in the game, imo at least. Don't know how many times I've watched this already loll.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

The double backflip judo air 10 seconds in, let me know this was going to be damn good. That was what wet dreams are made of my friend :crazy7:


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

dfitz364 said:


> The double backflip judo air 10 seconds in, let me know this was going to be damn good. That was what wet dreams are made of my friend


Hahah, ain't wrong there. Ain't wrong. 

One moment he's doing that, then next that neighbourhood line ... just too good. Gnarly is an understatement to describe him. He's absolutely ridiculous, in the raddest way possible.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

GDimac said:


> Hahah, ain't wrong there. Ain't wrong.
> 
> One moment he's doing that, then next that neighbourhood line ... just too good. Gnarly is an understatement to describe him. He's absolutely ridiculous, in the raddest way possible.


Agreed 100%. Been a fan of Bode's for a while, but this is the best I've seen from him.

Off topic, but I know we were talking about this before... What did you think of Torstein's part in Stronger?


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

dfitz364 said:


> Agreed 100%. Been a fan of Bode's for a while, but this is the best I've seen from him.
> 
> Off topic, but I know we were talking about this before... What did you think of Torstein's part in Stronger?


I knew he was a boss with his style and the 1-footer master but wasn't as serious of a fan prior to this tbh. But esp after this edit, he's made a real fan out of me now.

And man, still gotta watch the whole thing. My bro and I are still trying to plan a small screening party with our boys for this movie; to get us even more hype than we already are as the szn gets closer (tho it seems the closer it gets, the longer the wait feels lol).

Only seen Kazu's part so far, which was awesome. Can't wait to see the rest. Will get back to you for sure when I do tho, esp hearing so much hype about Torstein's part.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

GDimac said:


> I knew he was a boss with his style and the 1-footer master but wasn't as serious of a fan prior to this tbh. But esp after this edit, he's made a real fan out of me now.
> 
> And man, still gotta watch the whole thing. My bro and I are still trying to plan a small screening party with our boys for this movie; to get us even more hype than we already are as the szn gets closer (tho it seems the closer it gets, the longer the wait feels lol).
> 
> Only seen Kazu's part so far, which was awesome. Can't wait to see the rest. Will get back to you for sure when I do tho, esp hearing so much hype about Torstein's part.


Ehhhhhh the 1-foot _master _may still go to Scott Stevens, but I agree. Bode killed it. Yeah, let me know what you think!


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

dfitz364 said:


> Ehhhhhh the 1-foot _master _may still go to Scott Stevens, but I agree. Bode killed it. Yeah, let me know what you think!


True, both too sick with the 1-footed trickery. 

And the Stronger movie was really good, that Torstein's ender was pretty crazy. His BS 10 over that ridiculous gap was next level, loved the pov shot of it. Closest thing I'll prob ever get to landing something that gnarly and that high up haha. 

But overall, I think Kazu's & Gigi's parts were my personal faves of the whole movie. Was super stylish and just really great shots altogether imo. But the whole movie was really enjoyable to watch. Will prob watch it a few more times tbh lol.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

GDimac said:


> I knew he was a boss with his style and the 1-footer master but wasn't as serious of a fan prior to this tbh. But esp after this edit, he's made a real fan out of me now.
> 
> And man, still gotta watch the whole thing. My bro and I are still trying to plan a small screening party with our boys for this movie; to get us even more hype than we already are as the szn gets closer (tho it seems the closer it gets, the longer the wait feels lol).
> 
> Only seen Kazu's part so far, which was awesome. Can't wait to see the rest. Will get back to you for sure when I do tho, esp hearing so much hype about Torstein's part.


PM me if you want a link to download the movie. 

Yeah, Bode's video is f#cked! So much good stuff out this year.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

GDimac said:


> True, both too sick with the 1-footed trickery.
> 
> And the Stronger movie was really good, that Torstein's ender was pretty crazy. His BS 10 over that ridiculous gap was next level, loved the pov shot of it. Closest thing I'll prob ever get to landing something that gnarly and that high up haha.
> 
> But overall, I think Kazu's & Gigi's parts were my personal faves of the whole movie. Was super stylish and just really great shots altogether imo. But the whole movie was really enjoyable to watch. Will prob watch it a few more times tbh lol.


Most definitely, that road gap was siiiiiiicccckkkk!!!!

I haven't actually watched GiGi's part yet. I only got to watch bits and pieces of it at work (don't tell my boss >), and I wanted to make sure I saw Torstein's part. 

What was impressive to see to me, was I cannot remember in the past seeing Torstein hit the big backcountry kickers. Normally he is the street/park laps type rider. It was awesome to see him branch out and hit some of these big time jumps and really send it.


----------

